# Bob O Cycle, Pull Trike And Scooter



## 39zep (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Guys,
Looking for info and potential value.  Not looking to sell. My family owns a new Bob O Cycle like the one in the pic. I think it is NOS in the box. I also came with a two wheel scooter and a small lawn mower. I asked my Dad and he thought they were originals. Were these toys reproduced at some point? Any idea of value? Most sites want a username, login and cash to see what auction prices were. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 17, 2016)

Many 1930s-50s riding toys have been reproduced and they are often hard to tell apart, especially when they have a bit of wear that makes them look old. But if your Bob O Cycle is in its box you can easily tell from the box if it is original. 

Re internet, most similar items sold over past years were at COPAKE AUCTION. If you search their catalogues on their actual website you'll avoid those auction report websites where you have to pay to find out sale prices.

Value is irrelevant if you're not selling, as logically its value only relates to what you can get for it at a given time. But (for insurance purposes for example) I'd suggest asking price around $500 if it was on the market right now. Limited market if you ask more than that, as unless a potential buyer has a history with this particular model (and no financial limitations), its attraction to the general collector is original condition combined with reasonable price. In general, 'Tot' size toys have cheaper values. The similar (but larger) 'Jockey Cycle' is often 'boosted' as a high-value collectible piece but is rarely worth the asking price. Well-known quality-made brand name and original decals add to value.

Bear in mind that NOS with original box makes it collectible, but also means that it can never be used by a child in case they damage it - the irony of collectible riding toys. Values of any items that can't be ridden by the buyer - decorative pieces or 'wall hangers' as they're often called - usually relate not so much to the items themselves, but to what else you could buy for the same money. You could work that out yourself by looking at other interesting ORIGINAL riding toys when they (occasionally) come up on ebay, see their eventual sale price (not asking price) and adjust the value of yours according to which one seems more interesting.
Hope that helps (and also helps other folks with similar questions)
Colin
(Not looking to buy)


----------



## locomotion (Feb 18, 2016)

similar in function as a Donaldson trike


----------

